# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Terrestrial frogs.

## JoeS

Hey everyone. I am looking for a terrestrial from to care for and maybe try my hand at breeding. Please not, this is not to sell nor for pet shops, I do it for the sheer love and enjoyment for the animal. I have experience in reptiles but am a newbie at amphibians.

I have been thinking about Red Eye Tree frogs just because I have always adored them. As well as Pac-man frogs, but upon further research It appears there is some serious risk to the frogs safety and I am not about to go through with that until I am sure I can accomplish it.

If someone could toss out ideas that would be great. Caresheets and or breeding sheets are more than welcome, I plan to do research. I would prefer not bull frogs/pyxies/ things like that. I might consider Fore Belly Toads but I prefer frogs over toads =P. Live birthing or tadpoles do not matter, I have adequate room and feeding supplies.

I researched the Surinam Leaf frogs, they look appealing to me, but there is the cost factor I consider into the project. 60+ for a frog, a 1 male 2 female combo plus shipping gets to be alot. 

If anyone has Ideas or comments I would love to hear from them. I am also open to constructional critisism.

--Joe

----------


## Ebony

Hi Joe, Welcome. Being from NZ, I don't get to keep Red-eyed tree frogs so I can't help you with them. There is a care sheet on the top left side of your screen. There are a few people on this forum that keep them so hopefully they will chime in. Good luck and I would love to hear how it goes. :Smile:

----------


## Alex Shepack

Fire Bellies and Red-Eyes are fairly easy to breed, it is possible to breed Ceratophrys, but it is more difficult.  With Bombina I think a slight winter cooling period will do just fine.  I'm not sure to what temperature you drop them to, I can check this weekend, but i'm sure someone here knows.  So basically, you just let the ambient temperature of their tank decrease and decrease the food availability a little, I don't think it's necessary to traditionally hibernate them.  Then, after a couple months, increase the temperature again, and Voila!.  As for Red-Eyes, they too are fairly commonly bred.  They need a "dry" period, during this time the temperature may drop slightly, but not that much, they are still tropical frogs.  Also, dry is all relative, they're still going to need moderate humidity.  Then, to trigger breeding, you just increase the humidity and misting of the tank.  The important thing with them is that they lay their eggs on vegetation overhanging water, they will also lay on the tank walls, as long as there is a body of water underneath.
Sorry it's not that specific, but I hope it helps.

Best 
Alex

----------


## JoeS

Thank you all for the replys. In regards to the red eyes, I have read the care sheets and the breeding sheets just the other night. So yes it would not be too difficult, but I love terrestrial frogs. Dart and mantellas are great but living vivs are hard to create for me.  Looks like i might need to go into toads eh? 

Something else that has recently caught my eye are Big Eye Tree Frogs. I say a couple of them, captive bred in a 'USDA certified' pet store down in St. Paul this week the frogs looked great, but the store was filthy. Maybe I will look into them

Any more ideas or anything would help too. 

Thanks

----------


## Kurt

There is also Microhylids, such as tomato frogs and red-banded rubber frogs. I have both and plan to breed them at some point. If you plan on tomatos you will need at least one yellow one and one red one. Why? the males are yellow and the females are red. I have one male and tell you the truth I have not seen many males offered for sale.

----------


## JoeS

This catches my interest. Kurt I think you and I should talk a bit more about this if that is alright with you.

----------


## Kurt

Yeah its ok. Be warned though, I have yet to breed tomatos or rubber frogs, so I won't be able to answer too many questions.

----------


## JoeS

Not a problem, it wont be for a while. I need to move and have a lot more room. My apartment is overrun with animals

----------


## Kurt

I hear ya!

----------

